# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Κουτσουλιες με αίμα

## douriakos

2 μηνων κοτοπουλακια αρχισαν να κανουν κουτσουλιες με αιμα και μετα απο 2-3 μερες ψοφησαν τωρα ειδα οτι μεταδοθηκε και σε αλλα ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει και πως το αντιμετωπιζω?

----------


## jk21

ή τοξικωση απο βαρεα μεταλλα ,ή απο αφλατοξινες λογω μολυσμενης τροφης απο ασπεργιλλο ή απο κοκκιδια ,αλλα θα ειχανε δωσει και αλλα σημαδια νωριτερα στην τελευταια περιπτωση

----------


## jk21

καρβουνακι ,μπετονιτη ή ζεολιθο στην τροφη τους και αγωγη με baycox αν δεις πρησμενες κοιλιες

----------


## douriakos

ευχαριστω jk21!! δεν ειναι τα δικα μου ειναι του πετ σοπα που πηγαινω! πηρε μια κλωσσα και εχει το εξης προβλημα και επειδη εχω και εγω κοτοπουλα με ρωτησε τι μπορει να φταιει και τι να κανει ::  ας βοηθησουμε και κανεναν πετ σοπα

----------


## jk21

ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθησουμε οποιονδηποτε θελει να σωσει πουλακια .Ο τελωνης καποτε εγινε αποστολος ....

----------


## douriakos

το ιδιο λεω και εγω  :Happy:

----------

